# Isopods, Thumbnails, Flies, and RETFs



## jdgators (Oct 27, 2012)

I have a few questions about food for thumbnails and RETFs:

1) Do thumbnails eat small isopods in their vivs? I am looking to expand my collection to include a pair of thumbnails in a new build. I know springtails and melanos (sp) make up the bulk of their diet, but I am curious about food variety.

2) Have you ever heard of or seen RETFs eating isopods in their vivs? I have a few dwarf purples in my RETF tank, and watched one of the frogs hunt one of the bigger isos that ventured a few inches up a branch last night, before calling it off after the iso crawled back under some leaf litter. I have never seen isos crawl up to where the RETFs hunt, but mayber bigger iso species do? If so, what is a good iso species that may make a tasty snack once in a while for the RETFs?

3) I have had success pupating moths and solider flies to feed my RETFs, and want to expand to try houseflies. I have found some sources of blue bottle flies, but the smallest order is 5000 larvae. Any recommendations for vendors that sell fewer? What is the best way to pupate them? Finally, any other recommendations for easy to raise flying treats for the RETFs? they are a lot of fun to watch when they go after flying insects.

Thank you all!


----------



## Gocubs (Apr 23, 2012)

I see my thumbs hunt springs allthe time even when the bait station is full of flies! Amf by all the time i mean daily.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Grubco :: Welcome 

I order 500 BB fly pupae at a time, keep what I dont need right away in the fridge


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

jdgators said:


> I have a few questions about food for thumbnails and RETFs:
> 
> 1) Do thumbnails eat small isopods in their vivs? I am looking to expand my collection to include a pair of thumbnails in a new build. I know springtails and melanos (sp) make up the bulk of their diet, but I am curious about food variety.


Absolutely! The Dwarf varieties (purple, white, and gray/striped) are best for thumbnails. Generally, they will leave the full grown adults alone, which allows a constant supply of babies to be eaten.


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

frogparty said:


> Grubco :: Welcome
> 
> I order 500 BB fly pupae at a time, keep what I dont need right away in the fridge


A few questions about Grubco's fly larvae...
--- How large are they? 
--- What frogs do you feed them to? 
--- How long can you keep them in the fridge?
--- What does "BB" mean? (Blue Bottle?)

Thanks in advance...


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

blue bottle flies, yes. 

theyre average blue bottle fly size

I feed them to mantids, not to my frogs, too big

500 pupae last me a month, I pupate 100 right away, then 100 a week.


----------



## stevendart14 (Feb 21, 2005)

Interesting thread, I have been interested in retf but didnt want to deal with crickets, you think they can survive on a fly only diet


----------



## jdgators (Oct 27, 2012)

Forgive the glacially slow response, I missed this, but it's never too late right! Anyway I didn't do a full diet on the flies, and they are hard to dust so I wouldn't do a fly only diet, however, mixing moths and flies may help eliminate crickets, but crickets breed more densely - they don't take as much space and don't fly so escapees are more manageable. That said, you can dust moths with supplement really well with their wing surface area, but you need to refrigerate them so they are lethargic and easily moved into a dusting container where they can be dusted while not moving. But watch out, they warm up quick! Also, phoenix worms transforming into soldier flies make for great treats as well. But very hard to breed them it seems.

I think a moth and fly diet would be a great foundation, and you can add crickets occasionally to minimize your time dealing with them.


----------



## spawn (Jan 2, 2007)

Did you ever find a good vendor for blue bottle flies? If not PM me and I can source you a couple trusted guys and gals.


----------



## jdgators (Oct 27, 2012)

I did find a source, thank you though. I'll be sure to contact you if I need more or need to change.


----------

